# Family cat found cut to pieces



## Australis (Nov 10, 2008)

*Family cat found cut to pieces*
06:00 AEST Mon Nov 10 2008
By ninemsn staff

*Family's pet cat has been found cut to pieces at a Queensland primary school, sparking a search for the killers who may have used a chainsaw to commit the gruesome crime.*



> Horrified students found the remains of four-year-old Basil last week at Northview State Primary School in Mackay.
> 
> Basil's devastated owner, 22-year-old Kylie Matthews, said he was "the perfect pet".
> 
> ...




http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=662849


----------



## Minke (Nov 10, 2008)

I know the girl, she's devastated to say the least. Poor school kids that found it :shock:

Sick. I just don't get why people do it? :cry:

Makes you wonder if it is a copy cat of the puppy torture? Is the fact they release all the details of the cruelty giving people ideas?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 10, 2008)

Seriously what the hell is wrong with people! This makes me so angry :evil:


----------



## Khagan (Nov 10, 2008)

These type of stories are becoming all to common lately =\ i wonder if it's increasing or just the media in a frenzy over these type of things.


----------



## Australis (Nov 10, 2008)

What i found annoying is the talk of a police investigation and comment
from the RSPCA, seems a tad extreme.
As meanwhile you can slaughter a snake and get your name and photo in
the local rag with out any repercussions..?

Unload a shot gun on a snake, and your the fearless local hero, do the same
to a cat and your one step away from torturing a human! :lol: got to love it!

Im not condoning mammal torture, but geez gimme a break.


----------



## juggalette (Nov 10, 2008)

A story like that truly sickens me, there are some seriously demented people out there in this world. Animal cruelty like this is one of the lowest acts a human can do...Does an act like this make whoever did it feel like a real powerful person? How would they feel being tortured and cut into pieces by something 10 times bigger and stronger than themselves? I truly hope they find these mongrels and prosecute them to the full extent of the law!!:evil:


----------



## Minke (Nov 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> What i found annoying is the talk of a police investigation and comment
> from the RSPCA, seems a tad extreme.
> As meanwhile you can slaughter a snake and get your name and photo in
> the local rag with out any repercussions..?
> ...


 
Would it not be great if the killing of all animals were treated in this manner?

Yes the general public needs to be educated on snakes, and many other animals that are killed for ignorant reasons, but we alredy knew that. The difference is most people think misguidedly, they are doing the right thing by killing snakes, i don't know anyone who thinks chopping up family pets is a good thing to do. 

I don't see how it makes someone chopping up a cat with a chainsaw any less horrific?

Chopping up snakes or cats, or torturing any animal for that matter, its all wrong. :evil:


----------



## horsesrule (Nov 10, 2008)

Well what can i say the human race never fails to dissapoint. 

This is cruel and disgracefull.

I dont know how any normal person can not be a misanthropist i know i clearly am.


----------



## Veredus (Nov 10, 2008)

It has to be stated. Wouldn't have happened if the cat had been kept indoors where it should have been. If you want to be an irresponsible pet owner, be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 10, 2008)

It is disgraceful, but how did the person get the cat?
Had it not been roaming the streets this person wouldnt ahve gotten it....
Think about that for a minute....

Im not saying it got what it deserverd.... 
Just another "keep your cats contained" thats all...


EDIT: Posted at the same time! SNAP! hehe


----------



## Australis (Nov 10, 2008)

Minke said:


> Chopping up snakes or cats, or torturing any animal for that matter, its all wrong. :evil:



Too bad the RSPCA and or Police don't agree with you.


----------



## horsesrule (Nov 10, 2008)

I 100% agree it should have been confined, but that does not excuse the torture this animal went through.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, maybe the perpetrators chopped it up with a shovel, fearing for their lives.... If thats the case surely thats OK then????


----------



## Australis (Nov 10, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, maybe the perpetrators chopped it up with a shovel, fearing for their lives.... If thats the case surely thats OK then????



Exactly right Jason, seems like a good enough excuse for others.


----------



## Adzo (Nov 10, 2008)

If they don't know whether the cat was alive or dead before being mutilated, how can they call it torture?


----------



## Australis (Nov 10, 2008)

Ill be honest here, ive never put a chainsaw through flesh (its on my to do list), but im finding it
hard to imagine doing so would leave "clean" cuts! :|


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> What i found annoying is the talk of a police investigation and comment
> from the RSPCA, seems a tad extreme.
> As meanwhile you can slaughter a snake and get your name and photo in
> the local rag with out any repercussions..?
> ...



Exactly Austy. Yes, gruesome and cruel on the cat killing for sure. But yesterday i had to sit and listen to a bunch of rednecks tell me how they shot a black snake and when i told them i thought they were full of **** they brought the carcass in and it was a 2.5 metre carpet python. They all thought they were pretty tough and funny. Tell that story to the RSPCA and they ask for proof etc. but they go all out for a mammal.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats really horrible!!! Makes me sick to think of it as I have 2 cats and would likely do a lot of damage to anyone who ever harmed them - but in saying that there is no way any one could get them as they are total indoor cats! which leads me to the comment I have said on here a million times cats are indoor pets only!!! for their own safety and more importantly the safety of our native wildlife!!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> Ill be honest here, ive never put a chainsaw through flesh (its on my to do list), but im finding it
> hard to imagine doing so would leave "clean" cuts! :|



Don't do it Austy, it's a bugger to clean out of the chain and long fured animals jamb the whole thing up.


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> What i found annoying is the talk of a police investigation and comment
> from the RSPCA, seems a tad extreme.
> As meanwhile you can slaughter a snake and get your name and photo in
> the local rag with out any repercussions..?
> ...



I think many on this site would know how i feel about cats but i would have to disagree with you on this. This is a pet, not a wild animal that can potentially kill you, killing a snake with a shotgun is perfectly humane and safe(even legal in many cases), cutting up a cat while its possibly still alive isnt comparable at all. Torturing a cat(Assuming it was alive when cut up) is distubing and you would have to have real problems to be able to do something like that, comparing with torturing humans is quite valid. I also didnt see anything to say whether or not it was taken from the owners property or not, if it was wandering and killed humanely it isnt really a big deal to me, but i dont really think that is too likely.

It does sort of look like they are psychos, but its a bit hard to say just looking at an article.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 10, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> Well what can i say the human race never fails to dissapoint.
> 
> This is cruel and disgracefull.
> 
> I dont know how any normal person can not be a misanthropist i know i clearly am.





I totally agree!!


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Exactly Austy. Yes, gruesome and cruel on the cat killing for sure. But yesterday i had to sit and listen to a bunch of rednecks tell me how they shot a black snake and when i told them i thought they were full of **** they brought the carcass in and it was a 2.5 metre carpet python. They all thought they were pretty tough and funny. Tell that story to the RSPCA and they ask for proof etc. but they go all out for a mammal.



Its about the equivilant of reporting someone for animal cruelty if they go fishing and leave the fish alive after capture instead of donking them on the head. Most ppl dont care about snakes or fish and this is reflected by the RSPCA. They only really care about things the general public do, we are a minority and i can understand why they dont care about snakes much(not saying it is right, just being realistic).


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Don't do it Austy, it's a bugger to clean out of the chain and long fured animals jamb the whole thing up.



Its ok if you use the top of the blade, most of the stuff just flies away


----------



## Australis (Nov 10, 2008)

cris said:


> I think many on this site would know how i feel about cats but i would have to disagree with you on this. This is a pet, not a wild animal that can potentially kill you, killing a snake with a shotgun is perfectly humane and safe(even legal in many cases), cutting up a cat while its possibly still alive isnt comparable at all.



Yes i know its not the perfect comparison cris, i concede that.

But ill state publicly right now for the record, i fear for my life 
every single time i see a feline roaming the streets or bush
i live in constant fear that if at any stage i fall asleep while
driving , walking or even doing the shopping a cat might spot
me snoozing and smoother me, these things are killers.

Due to my fear, i must kill any free roaming cat i encounter
its a case of kill or be killed.

A couple of nights ago i was driving home and noticed the
usual road signs warning of the dangers of drivers fatigue
and no surprise a cat was lurking in the area just waiting for
a tired driver to pull into the rest stop! :|


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 10, 2008)

cris said:


> Its ok if you use the top of the blade, most of the stuff just flies away


 
It's the little things that make all the difference...


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 10, 2008)

One question, what the hell is going on in Mackay. The puppy that was tortured and hacked to death was from there too, or am i just imagining it.


----------



## Emzie (Nov 10, 2008)

im to scared to read it

these thing make me sick, i hope the person who did it rotts in a jail cell for the rest of the lives


----------



## jasontini (Nov 10, 2008)

Emzie said:


> im to scared to read it
> 
> these thing make me sick, i hope the person who did it rotts in a jail cell for the rest of the lives


 

Im with you..
Sickoss..hope whoever it was get caught soon.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> What i found annoying is the talk of a police investigation and comment
> from the RSPCA, seems a tad extreme.
> As meanwhile you can slaughter a snake and get your name and photo in
> the local rag with out any repercussions..?
> ...



The only way we can change this Australia, is to speak together, as one voice, in protest every time a reptile is treated the same way. Address the government and local MP'S EVERY time it happens, perhaps we could get something together on this site to put that into effect............... unity of many makes for a stronger voice, and if we speak up every time something happens, we will be heard! The problem with the mainstream community is that mammals (not just cats) are warm-blooded, furry and 'cute', and lovable, they respond to us, unlike a reptile, which is geared for survival, not interacting with humans!

We see reptiles as wonderful, graceful, and beautiful, but it's not a view shared by as many in the community as the view of furry animals is!!!

Anyone got any ideas on how we can get everyone here together (and friends and families too if poss), to create that voice, and set up a way to bring cruelty to reptiles to the same standing as to the cruelty to mammals???????

Anyone????


----------



## tattoolizzie (Nov 10, 2008)

I find this both disturbing and alarming. 

I would not be suprised if there is a person (or persons) out there 'practicing' until they are confident enough to move onto doing the same to people.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 10, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> I find this both disturbing and alarming.
> 
> I would not be suprised if there is a person (or persons) out there 'practicing' until they are confident enough to move onto doing the same to people.


 

Agree 100% - although if they are caught now nothing will happen to them but then in years to come when they or he/she has stepped up to a human and been caught they will look back and see a history of animal abuse.


----------



## Australis (Nov 10, 2008)

tattoolizzie said:


> I would not be suprised if there is a person (or persons) out there 'practicing' until they are confident enough to move onto doing the same to people.



Funny you say that - similar excuses i heard from a jackaroo mate of mine!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 10, 2008)

It's no suprise at all that some of the serial murderers used to kill dogs and cats when they were younger, anyone watch " A night with the Ice Man", I love the CI channel.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Nov 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> Funny you say that - similar excuses i heard from a jackaroo mate of mine!


 
gross.


----------



## Minke (Nov 10, 2008)

Australis said:


> Too bad the RSPCA and or Police don't agree with you.


 
Yes it is.



cris said:


> I think many on this site would know how i feel about cats but i would have to disagree with you on this. This is a pet, not a wild animal that can potentially kill you, killing a snake with a shotgun is perfectly humane and safe(even legal in many cases), cutting up a cat while its possibly still alive isnt comparable at all. Torturing a cat(Assuming it was alive when cut up) is distubing and you would have to have real problems to be able to do something like that, comparing with torturing humans is quite valid. I also didnt see anything to say whether or not it was taken from the owners property or not, if it was wandering and killed humanely it isnt really a big deal to me, but i dont really think that is too likely.
> 
> It does sort of look like they are psychos, but its a bit hard to say just looking at an article.


 
The fact they cut it up (whether alive or dead), hosed it off and then dumped it on a primary school oval for little kids to find is pretty sick. 

I don't like cats, never have. But NO animal deserves that, snake, cat, or other.



SlothHead said:


> One question, what the hell is going on in Mackay. The puppy that was tortured and hacked to death was from there too, or am i just imagining it.


 
The puppy was in Moranbah, 200kms west of Mackay...



Dipcdame said:


> The only way we can change this Australia, is to speak together, as one voice, in protest every time a reptile is treated the same way. Address the government and local MP'S EVERY time it happens, perhaps we could get something together on this site to put that into effect............... unity of many makes for a stronger voice, and if we speak up every time something happens, we will be heard! The problem with the mainstream community is that mammals (not just cats) are warm-blooded, furry and 'cute', and lovable, they respond to us, unlike a reptile, which is geared for survival, not interacting with humans!
> 
> We see reptiles as wonderful, graceful, and beautiful, but it's not a view shared by as many in the community as the view of furry animals is!!!
> 
> ...


 
No idea, but totally agree.


----------



## OU812 (Nov 10, 2008)

]

It does say "animals" which would include snakes not just cats.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 10, 2008)

Most rapists probably start out trying to seduce women with charm. Most stalkers probably try to ask their victim out and then get rejected.

If you see a guy showing interest in a woman, make sure you report him because he is a future sex offender and must be dealt with by the law.

Kill a toad and you're a conservationist. Kill a snake and you're a hero. Kill a mosquito and you're normal. Kill a cat (worse vermin than the others put together) and you're 'known to be a step away from torturing humans to death'! :shock:

If you see animals with empathetic eyes (as most of us do), torturing an animal is very much like being a step away from doing it to a person. Many people just don't see animals in the same way they see people. Just like none of us here would feel weird about cutting up a plant but would never want to cut up a live animal, some people think nothing of doing it to an animal but would never ever dream of doing it to a person. Fisherman torture fish to death (let them die slowly over several hours after being caught), but most people laugh at or are extremely offended by anyone who suggests this is cruel (for the record, I kill any fish I catch immediately and would feel distressed if I see one slowly dying).

Keep your cat inside (better yet, don't have one at all) and these people will amuse themselves by doing something other than killing them. Incidentally, cats routinely torture animals to death, and allowing a cat to be outside means you are causing many animals to be tortured to death each year, so really, the cat owners are far more guilty than the misguided kid who killed the unfortunate cat, and that kid actually reduced the amount of suffering animals will have to endure. Amazing that a cat owner who chooses to allow their cat to roam outside has the nerve to accuse anyone else of animal cruelty!


----------



## springerduck (Nov 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Most rapists probably start out trying to seduce women with charm. Most stalkers probably try to ask their victim out and then get rejected.
> 
> If you see a guy showing interest in a woman, make sure you report him because he is a future sex offender and must be dealt with by the law.
> 
> ...


 
^^^ a bit OTT :?

the person who did this, not just killed an animal, they went beyond killing, worries me that you think they did a public service _"cat owners are far more guilty than the misguided kid who killed the unfortunate cat_"
The fact that someone could *perform this act* is what the public is worried about, what will they do next for thrills. It was a brutal senseless act, would still be a brutal senseless act if performed on a dog, a horse, a snake or even a human.


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 10, 2008)

JasonL said:


> It's no suprise at all that some of the serial murderers used to kill dogs and cats when they were younger, anyone watch " A night with the Ice Man", I love the CI channel.



That is a brilliant doco!


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 10, 2008)

springerduck said:


> ^^^ a bit OTT :?
> 
> the person who did this, not just killed an animal, they went beyond killing, worries me that you think they did a public service _"cat owners are far more guilty than the misguided kid who killed the unfortunate cat_"
> The fact that someone could *perform this act* is what the public is worried about, what will they do next for thrills. It was a brutal senseless act, would still be a brutal senseless act if performed on a dog, a horse, a snake or even a human.



Sure, they cut the thing up, although whether that was before or after it was dead is unclear (yet everyone wants to assume it was before). Cutting up a dead animal isn't horrific. I consider myself to be very compassionate when it comes to animal welfare and I've cut up countless dead animals. It's possible a car hit the cat and these people just cut it up afterwards to freak people out. You'll probably cry about that being unlikely, etc etc, but hey, it's just as likely as them having tortured it to death rather than having killed it then cut it up (which is probably what did happen).

Of course it would be bad if performed on a dog, horse, snake or human. Did I dispute that? Did anyone? I even went as far as saying that I find it distressing when it is done to fish, which most people would think makes me quite extreme in the 'bleeding heart' direction.

Please, take back your accusation of me having said these people performed a public service. I said no such thing. The owners of the cat are grieving, the community is shocked, etc etc, I understand that. I and am very offended that you would throw such an accusation at me, which I take quite seriously. If I say that killing a cat which is allowed outdoors will reduce the amount of suffering which animals go through, it does not mean that no other affect of the event exists. If I say that the people who let cats roam outside are causing many animals to be tortured to death, it doesn't mean I'm making any statement about what anyone should do about it, and I'd appreciate it if you did not put words into my mouth. The fact that one thing is worse than another does not make the first thing okay. This is a topic which people take very seriously, and putting words into someone's mouth in this way is extremely poor form. I do not condone animal cruelty and would never describe it as a public service! The fact that this kid reduced the amount of suffering animals will endure does not make the act okay and I simply did not say that.


----------



## springerduck (Nov 10, 2008)

I don`t know if the cat was cut, predeath or postdeath, the news report said that is so far unclear.
I don`t know if it was some "misguided" kid or an adult or several kids or adults.
The fact is someone cut a pet cat and left it in a school ground, psychologist would have a field day with that!


----------



## porkosta (Nov 10, 2008)

Seriously what is wrong with people? I'm no the biggest of cats fans but I hate when I see stuff like this happen. 
I hope they get caught and punished is the hardest possible way.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm, maybe if it was an indoor cat it would still be alive?

seems fair game if its an outdoor feral,....


----------



## No-two (Nov 10, 2008)

springerduck said:


> the person who did this, not just killed an animal, they went beyond killing


 
How did they go "beyond killing"? It's dead isn't it? Not like they killed it twice, or maybe they did.

I have no sympathy for the family, I'm totally against animal cruelty and hope the people who did it are found and prosecuted to the fullest extent. 

But majority of the people are right. Keep the cat locked up and it wouldn't happen, I have a cat and it would NEVER go outside unsupervised. They're absoloute mongrels when it comes to being out on the loose, they'll tourture and kill any little animal they come across.

I dont understand how people can justify killing a snake with a shovel but anything else and they're on their way to being a serial killer.


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> If you see animals with empathetic eyes (as most of us do), torturing an animal is very much like being a step away from doing it to a person. Many people just don't see animals in the same way they see people. Just like none of us here would feel weird about cutting up a plant but would never want to cut up a live animal, some people think nothing of doing it to an animal but would never ever dream of doing it to a person. Fisherman torture fish to death (let them die slowly over several hours after being caught), but most people laugh at or are extremely offended by anyone who suggests this is cruel (for the record, I kill any fish I catch immediately and would feel distressed if I see one slowly dying).
> 
> Keep your cat inside (better yet, don't have one at all) and these people will amuse themselves by doing something other than killing them. Incidentally, cats routinely torture animals to death, and allowing a cat to be outside means you are causing many animals to be tortured to death each year, so really, the cat owners are far more guilty than the misguided kid who killed the unfortunate cat, and that kid actually reduced the amount of suffering animals will have to endure. Amazing that a cat owner who chooses to allow their cat to roam outside has the nerve to accuse anyone else of animal cruelty!



Yeah but its quite likely they are just psychos too. It would be pretty hard not to have at least some empathy for a cute furry pet, sure with fish, snakes and stuff liek that 'normal' ppl dont care, but fluffy pets are quite differant IMO, perhaps the level of empathy may well be low enough to a point where it isnt likely to lead to anything else. It is also possible it may have been a macho peer pressure type thing too.

You make a good point about it being extremely cruel to not kill cats that are roaming free, but if its a persons pet it is also a crime against the owners too, something i wouldnt do myself but i wouldnt have a go at others for doing it. For all we know this cat could have been constantly killing wildlife in someones yard and the owner may have been warned previously and someone just took it into their own hands, but anyway my bet would be on a psycho. 

As you would know the most important thing is to spout random speculation about something we know very little about.


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2008)

No-two said:


> I dont understand how people can justify killing a snake with a shovel but anything else and they're on their way to being a serial killer.



Sdaji explained this pretty good with this paragraph.



> If you see animals with empathetic eyes (as most of us do), torturing an animal is very much like being a step away from doing it to a person. Many people just don't see animals in the same way they see people. Just like none of us here would feel weird about cutting up a plant but would never want to cut up a live animal, some people think nothing of doing it to an animal but would never ever dream of doing it to a person. Fisherman torture fish to death (let them die slowly over several hours after being caught), but most people laugh at or are extremely offended by anyone who suggests this is cruel (for the record, I kill any fish I catch immediately and would feel distressed if I see one slowly dying).


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 10, 2008)

cris said:


> Yeah but its quite likely they are just psychos too. It would be pretty hard not to have at least some empathy for a cute furry pet, sure with fish, snakes and stuff liek that 'normal' ppl dont care, but fluffy pets are quite differant IMO, perhaps the level of empathy may well be low enough to a point where it isnt likely to lead to anything else. It is also possible it may have been a macho peer pressure type thing too.
> 
> You make a good point about it being extremely cruel to not kill cats that are roaming free, but if its a persons pet it is also a crime against the owners too, something i wouldnt do myself but i wouldnt have a go at others for doing it. For all we know this cat could have been constantly killing wildlife in someones yard and the owner may have been warned previously and someone just took it into their own hands, but anyway my bet would be on a psycho.
> 
> As you would know the most important thing is to spout random speculation about something we know very little about.



*"You make a good point about it being extremely cruel to not kill cats that are roaming free...*"

No Cris, I dont think that was the message. I think he was referring to cat _owners_ responsiblity, not suggesting we are all cruel bastards for not killing cats when we see them roaming...

*"As you would know the most important thing is to spout random speculation about something we know very little about."*

I would suggest you re-read that! You might find something in it?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 10, 2008)

How can people do such a thing


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

juggalette said:


> A story like that truly sickens me, there are some seriously demented people out there in this world. Animal cruelty like this is one of the lowest acts a human can do...Does an act like this make whoever did it feel like a real powerful person? How would they feel being tortured and cut into pieces by something 10 times bigger and stronger than themselves? I truly hope they find these mongrels and prosecute them to the full extent of the law!!:evil:



please tell me you're kidding. With all of the inventive and hideous mechanism's we've developed to kill each other and torture each other, what makes you think that the treatment of animals lower than us would be any different.

Any cat which is allowed to roam outside should be shot on sight. NO questions asked. Responsible keepers on the other hand are a different story. Cat keepers should be licensed far more strictly than reptile keepers, its simple matter of ecological damage.

Sdaji,

does you include bloodfish which you need to bleed while alive in your kill them ASAP comment? I'm not being a dick about it, Personally i just try to keep them alive as long as possible so they're fresh for the table if I'm going to have dinner..


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 10, 2008)

springerduck said:


> I don`t know if the cat was cut, predeath or postdeath, the news report said that is so far unclear.
> I don`t know if it was some "misguided" kid or an adult or several kids or adults.
> The fact is someone cut a pet cat and left it in a school ground, psychologist would have a field day with that!



A psychologist, unless he was an idiot who looked much too far into things, would say that there could be any number of reasons that the person who did this did so. He'd probably realise that the most likely explanation is that a teenage boy did it in front of one or more friends in order to show off and prove how tough he was, or he was dared into it, quite probably with alcohol or perhaps another drug involved, and most likely when away from his peer group the kid felt terrible, but would never admit it to his friends. There are many other possible explanations, perhaps he was a serial rapist who decided to start torturing people and wanted to practise on a kitten, and of course, that sort of idea would get more attention than the most likely story.

I note that you're not big enough to apologise after being unfairly, nastily and wrongly accusatory. Oh well.

It's tragic that people do this sort of thing, whatever their reason, but the reality is that it happens quite often and is seldom reported. If everyone who did this went on to do it to people there would be no one left. I recently discussed this topic (animal cruelty leading to human cruelty) at some length with a friend who is a self-professed authority on psychology, she sent me quite a lot of data including studies published in science journals, which actually showed quite the opposite of what she was saying.

The world has some really serious problems in it, and I don't want to belittle or make light of them, but we don't need to depress ourselves and exaggerate the problems either. Have some faith in human beings and think about the possibility that maybe it isn't worst case scenario, it might actually be most likely scenario! Yes, that's still bad, I know, but we don't need to make it seem worse and stew and fear about some fictional demon wandering around.

Teenagers do things like this as an act of rebellion (yes, there are other reasons too, such as sadism, I realise that) and the more public fuss we put into this sort of thing the more teenagers who will be doing it as an act of social rebellion. The more we say "Oooh, I hope they get caught and dealt with severely", the more satisfaction they'll get out of doing it and getting away with it, which, let's face it, they're almost assured of, and they know it. If such a person actually was one of the few really scarey, really bad ones, gaining feelings of power etc from torturing animals, and was actually caught and dealt with severely, how do you think they would get their revenge and make themselves feel better? That's right, they'd take it out on the next kittens they found, or if they were dealt with severely enough, they may actually be pushed to have the need for more, and they might get that by moving on to abusing people. Such a person would probably need psychological help they're unlikely to ever get, but realistically, people like that are extremely rare and it's silly to assume without reason that this is such a person.


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

Minke said:


> Would it not be great if the killing of all animals were treated in this manner?
> 
> Yes the general public needs to be educated on snakes, and many other animals that are killed for ignorant reasons, but we alredy knew that. The difference is most people think misguidedly, they are doing the right thing by killing snakes, i don't know anyone who thinks chopping up family pets is a good thing to do.
> 
> ...



honestly, It'd be horrible if the deaths of animals were treated like this. How on earth would i ever get to eat a nice big fresh snapper, a nice juicy steak or an annoyingly fiddly and unsatisfying spatchcock if we couldn't kill them for fear of wrongful death prosecutions.

At the end of the day, the fact that the cuts were reported as clean tends to indicate that the animal was very dead before it was cut up.

That behaviour is not necessarily an indicator of sociopathy, it may merely indicate that we've got the next world leading surgeon in training.


----------



## zimbo (Nov 10, 2008)

there is seriously something wrong with some people
hope they find the people who did it


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 10, 2008)

hydropython said:


> Sdaji,
> 
> does you include bloodfish which you need to bleed while alive in your kill them ASAP comment? I'm not being a dick about it, Personally i just try to keep them alive as long as possible so they're fresh for the table if I'm going to have dinner..



Sorry, I'm not quite sure what you're saying. If I'm fishing I kill the fish immediately. Sometimes I'll have an esky with ice, usually I just get back to wherever the fridge is or where I'm eating them pretty quickly (generally I'm either going to a house fairly quickly or I'm going to cook them on a fire immediately). I suppose if I was in a situation where I needed them to be fresh and I couldn't refrigerate them for a long period of time I might keep them alive in a bucket of water or something, or more likely I just wouldn't bother fishing, as much because of the hassle of keeping them alive as the animal welfare issue. It has never come up and I've never really thought about it.

I'm getting cravings for trout.


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Sorry, I'm not quite sure what you're saying. If I'm fishing I kill the fish immediately. Sometimes I'll have an esky with ice, usually I just get back to wherever the fridge is or where I'm eating them pretty quickly (generally I'm either going to a house fairly quickly or I'm going to cook them on a fire immediately). I suppose if I was in a situation where I needed them to be fresh and I couldn't refrigerate them for a long period of time I might keep them alive in a bucket of water or something, or more likely I just wouldn't bother fishing, as much because of the hassle of keeping them alive as the animal welfare issue. It has never come up and I've never really thought about it.
> 
> I'm getting cravings for trout.



Fish like tuna, salmon, trout, luderick especially, but any fish will have its table qualities significantly enhanced by bleeding when you kill it. You've got to do it while its alive to allow the fish to die by lack of blood pressure. Its less relevant for many types of fish if you're going to eat them immediately, but it'll significantly improve the table qualities of any fish you freeze or refrigerate for later.

If you brain the fish, you foul the flesh because the fish can't bleed out fully.


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2008)

I have just had a horrible thought, this may be a copy cat killing.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/interesting-links-and-stories/silence-of-the-cats-47903/


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 10, 2008)

> Ill be honest here, ive never put a chainsaw through flesh (its on my to do list), but im finding it
> hard to imagine doing so would leave "clean" cuts! :|


 
Clean cut is defined as a severence made that is clean in appearance - so it was done it one fell swoop rather than a constant 'hacking' motion - gruesome to think about. :?


----------



## hydropython (Nov 10, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> I 100% agree it should have been confined, but that does not excuse the torture this animal went through.



No one knows if it was tortured or not.

But its a feral cat, who cares anyway.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Most rapists probably start out trying to seduce women with charm. Most stalkers probably try to ask their victim out and then get rejected.
> 
> If you see a guy showing interest in a woman, make sure you report him because he is a future sex offender and must be dealt with by the law.
> 
> ...



There seems to be a constant echo on this site....... change the record Sdaji (and others), such rhetoric is becoming grossly inane and boring. We all know you don't like cats, the same as many ohters on here........................ so what.............. some do............... as I said before .....GET OVER IT


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 10, 2008)

Did anybody see/hear about the woman who crushed a kitten's limbs and then its skull in a crush fetish video? I once stumbled upon some stills from it on a forum, It was so messed up I felt dizzy (I didn't even go past the first few pictures it was that disgusting).

Some people just don't deserve to be alive.


----------



## jessb (Nov 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> It's tragic that people do this sort of thing, whatever their reason, but the reality is that it happens quite often and is seldom reported. If everyone who did this went on to do it to people there would be no one left. I recently discussed this topic (animal cruelty leading to human cruelty) at some length with a friend who is a self-professed authority on psychology, she sent me quite a lot of data including studies published in science journals, which actually showed quite the opposite of what she was saying.


 

I think the problem with this oft-quoted statistic about animal torture leading to human torture is that it is usually approached from the wrong direction. 

I doubt many studies would show that most people who torture animals grow up to be serial killers (just as most late bedwetters and pyromaniacs don't grow up to murder and mutilate women) However if you look at it from the other end, it turns out that most people (men) who end up as sadistic serial killers DO have a history of these behaviours. So unfortunately all we can do is look back and say, "Shoulda seen that coming!" instead of predicting it.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 10, 2008)

hydropython said:


> Fish like tuna, salmon, trout, luderick especially, but any fish will have its table qualities significantly enhanced by bleeding when you kill it. You've got to do it while its alive to allow the fish to die by lack of blood pressure. Its less relevant for many types of fish if you're going to eat them immediately, but it'll significantly improve the table qualities of any fish you freeze or refrigerate for later.
> 
> If you brain the fish, you foul the flesh because the fish can't bleed out fully.



I've never caught tuna or 'real' salmon, but I usually kill trout on the spot and cook them on the fire, or sometimes later that day. Maybe I'm not getting the full flavour of my trout, but the idea of bleeding to death doesn't appeal to me, so I don't think I'll bother (and yeah, to be honest, I'm also too lazy to bleed it to death  ).

Argh, trout! I must go fishing!

jessb: I think you're absolutely spot on. It's a completely obvious thing which people seem to miss.

Things like this, and stories like Metal_Jazz's (sorry to single you out, you were just most recent) are pretty traumatic to hear about. Do we really get much out of dwelling on the gory details?

Dipcdame: I can't recall talking about cats on this site for ages, and in this case I'm not even really talking about cats, I'm more interested in other issues. The 'we hate cats' record will be played by many people, it will never stop, because some people really do get upset when countless animals are tortured to death because of human ignorance and stupidity. I'd rather see you get over people getting upset about animal torture than people getting over the torture, so in your own words, get over it.


----------



## jessb (Nov 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> jessb: I think you're absolutely spot on. It's a completely obvious thing which people seem to miss.


 
Lol, now that I think about it, it reminds me of my mum's attitude to recreational drug use... Yes, most smackies probably started out smoking pot, but that isn't to say that all pot smokers will eventually start shooting up heroin!!! :lol:


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 10, 2008)

i think leaving the cat in a school yard for young kids to find is pretty wrong and its not the cats fault that the owners are irresponsible and snakes being killed is even worse imo.
i have three cats and they are all inside cats but i think that there would be less than half of cat owners that keep them indoors. I agree that people should have to get licenses to own cats but that will never happen.
feral cats should be eraticated and so should irresponsible owners but things like this will always upset people feral cat or not cutting an animal up dead or alive for the fun of it is pretty sickening i think even if the cat chould not be outside. a cat ran out in front of the car the other week i rushed it to the vets but it died anyway i felt terrible over that for days and it wasn't even my fault like i said cutting it up for the sake of it is pretty sick but leaving it for young primary school kids to find is the the worrying part to me. The owner of this cat should feel pretty guilty and as Sdaji said is really creating animal cruelty herself


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> The 'we hate cats' record will be played by many people, it will never stop, because some people really do get upset when countless animals are tortured to death because of human ignorance and stupidity. I'd rather see you get over people getting upset about animal torture than people getting over the torture, so in your own words, get over it.



So, because we like and own cats we are ignorant and stupid????
Yes I get extremely upset at the prospect of animals of any size being tortured, but I think you'll find human nature is just the same as cats with some people, in fact, worse, now, how about keeping THEM confined too??


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 10, 2008)

i just don't want to imagine it.

and imagine your beloved pet that you had, had for the last four years, found in bits.:cry:


Will


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 10, 2008)

well i dislike cats that are left outdoors. it is the owners responsibility of the cat, keeping an eye on it. im not saying what happened was right in any way, but i agree with the idea that it could have been avoided with the cats owner being responsible, and keeping the little native torturer indoors! cats can happily be kept inside, with enrichment and some excersize under careful watch and lead each week, and the cat is fine, and the native fauna is fine!! and i will say that i have said i hate cats in the past, and most of the time i still do say that!! but even so, i would own one, they can be very affectionate and a great pet to keep, if KEPT PROPERLY and RESPONSIBLY.....

JMO
Nat


----------



## springerduck (Nov 10, 2008)

_"and imagine your beloved pet that you had, had for the last four years, found in bits."_


Imagine those kiddies who did find the cat in the school yard.

Clean cuts are not the work of alcohol fueled kids succumbing to peer pressure. To purposely place the body in a public arena indicates this person has some very serious issues.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 10, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> So, because we like and own cats we are ignorant and stupid????
> Yes I get extremely upset at the prospect of animals of any size being tortured, but I think you'll find human nature is just the same as cats with some people, in fact, worse, now, how about keeping THEM confined too??



It's not that you are ignorant or stupid, just that you let your desire get in the way of common sense.

Cat owners just don't seem to understand. Cats themselves do what they were meant to do.
The same people that have come out in defence of cats in general (disregarding all the isolated sensationalist media cat torture stories etc), also supported the importation of Savannahs.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> It's not that you are ignorant or stupid, just that you let your desire get in the way of common sense.
> 
> Cat owners just don't seem to understand. Cats themselves do what they were meant to do.
> The same people that have come out in defence of cats in general (disregarding all the isolated sensationalist media cat torture stories etc), also supported the importation of Savannahs.



Generalised statements aren't a good idea, if you check the thread in question, you'll find that I came out dead set against it?

Point to ponder, in comparison to cats, however, may be worth considering in the following links:

http://www.petnet.com.au/dcue/chapt10/chapt10_page1.htm

http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/aug4/thompson/thompson.html

http://www.busselton.wa.gov.au/news/media+release+20080813

http://www.nisu.flinders.edu.au/pubs/shortreps/canines.html


----------



## tattoolizzie (Nov 10, 2008)

The cat shouldn't be roaming, but to say that justifies this is akin to sayingthat a woman walking the streets alone deserve/or should expect to be raped. Or that a child abducted from the streets should have been safely at home. 

Whether tis was some sicko, or a group of kids/adolescents trying to outdo each other the fact is it is sick and disgusting (whether the cat was dead or alive) - particularly as it was left in school grouds for children to find.


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2008)

hydropython said:


> Fish like tuna, salmon, trout, luderick especially, but any fish will have its table qualities significantly enhanced by bleeding when you kill it. You've got to do it while its alive to allow the fish to die by lack of blood pressure. Its less relevant for many types of fish if you're going to eat them immediately, but it'll significantly improve the table qualities of any fish you freeze or refrigerate for later.
> 
> If you brain the fish, you foul the flesh because the fish can't bleed out fully.



Its getting a little off topic, but cant you just bleed them immediately and put them on ice? thats what i do and they taste pretty good. Short of mashing the fishes head, bleeding isnt really that inhumane compared to other options.


----------



## No-two (Nov 10, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> So, because we like and own cats we are ignorant and stupid????
> Yes I get extremely upset at the prospect of animals of any size being tortured, but I think you'll find human nature is just the same as cats with some people, in fact, worse, now, how about keeping THEM confined too??


 
Speak for yourself buddy, I have a cat and I guess I like it, but I'm not stupid. I wouldn't never let my cat roam outside. She can go out everynow and then on one of them extendable leads in the yard whilst someone else is out there... Thats it. Deffinatley think the cat people should get over saying "you hate cats get over it" if you want to be part of a reptile forum you have to deal with it. I hate cats, not mine but any other that I see in the street.


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 10, 2008)

you can definatley keep cats happy without letting them roam the street.
Cat runs, harnesses, you can even put fencing up so they can't escape the yard 
cats should be confined and there is no argument against it 
not only do they kill native wildlife but my cats are a part of the family and letting them roam around its not a matter of if but when they are going to get run over or even worse something like this happen if people love thier cats they will not let them out to wander


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2008)

No-two said:


> Speak for yourself buddy, I have a cat and I guess I like it, but I'm not stupid. I wouldn't never let my cat roam outside. She can go out everynow and then on one of them extendable leads in the yard whilst someone else is out there... Thats it. Deffinatley think the cat people should get over saying "you hate cats get over it" if you want to be part of a reptile forum you have to deal with it. I hate cats, not mine but any other that I see in the street.



EXACTLY.... you've hit it on the head................................ THIS IS A REPTILE SITE................. does this mean that becaue I actually like cats, and that I get sick and tired of hearing what should be done with cats, good or bad, then I shouldn't actually be a part of a reptile site?

Cats do have their place, and a role to play, especially in built up areas, where there are no snakes, to keep down rodent populations which would otherwise create many health problems.

As you said, this is a reptile site, and should be kept as such, not an anti-cat site!


----------



## FAY (Nov 10, 2008)

Here we go again...argueing about cats.........


----------

